# A feature these forums REALLY need...



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

The operators need to get someone to update to update the forum software... specifically to add a pop up dialog to appear whenever someone clicks reply on a thread that has been inactive for more than 90 days. it should say something this:


**** Warning ****

The thread you are trying to post to has been over and inactive for more than XXX days (that's Y years and Z months, BTW!) That means that who ever you are replying to has probably gotten divorced, remarried and divorced again since that last reply was posted. 

Please Select an Option:
*
(1) No, take me out of here before I look like a fool*

(2) Yes, let me reply, I like looking silly.

********************************

And for each year the thread has been dead, the warning verbiage can adjust the text to be more annoying. After three years of inactivity, it should require entering a captcha like "doesn't proofread" before allowing the user to reply.


Seems like a lot of old, stale threads have bubbled up to the top of the forums lately. 

Oh well....


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I doubt this will happen, but it made me laugh, so thanks.


----------

